
Ask HN: Fastest IDE on macOS? - interactivecode
I&#x27;m currently using vs-code which I really like but I&#x27;m done with my laptop sounding like a jet engine and making my hands sweat.<p>What IDE could I use that:<p>1) Doesn&#x27;t require me to switch to vim or emacs key bindings
2) Has strong auto completion for web development
3) Is more performant than electron style applications
======
laveur
This is a bit of a loaded question. It greatly depends on what kind of IDE you
need. iOS/Mac apps Xcode, Android apps Android Studio, Web stuff vs-code, atom
or anyone of another handful of apps. Each one has specific markets.

~~~
whammywon
+1 for VS Code for general purpose dev.

I used Atom when it first came out and loved it, despite people's constant
complaints about it crashing and being unstable. It just ran so smooth for me.

Then I moved VS Code so I'd be using the same editor for my personal
development that I used at work. About a year ago (3 or 4 since I moved from
Atom) I decided to give Atom another try, and was miserable. It crashed
constantly and when it didn't crash it would run at a snail's pace.

I've installed VS code on multiple machines and haven't had any issues,
despite both Atom and VS Code are Electron apps.

------
Gibbon1
What language are you using? I use codelite for developing firmware in C.
Supposedly supports JS and node.js but I cannot vouch for that because I don't
do web stuff.

I have noticed that IDE's based on Scintilla are very responsive. Much better
than ones based on Java frameworks and vastly faster than VSCode. The memory
usage is much smaller. Current medium sized project I have open is using 45mb
of memory.

A suggestion is to do the brain dead thing I did and look at the lists of
IDE's on Wikipedia and try the ones that might work for you.

------
smt88
Try JetBrains. They feel snappier to me than VS Code. YMMV.

------
nguyenkien
Sublime text

